# Pets



## nivrnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I found some turtles in the yard and constructed this home for them. I don't know if anyone else on the Forum has turtles as pets. Just wanted to post, need to add some plants. Enjoy.

nivrn


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 24, 2011)

Good start on the setup.
Have been raising them over 30 years and have 27 at last count. They have started breeding like rabbits for the last few years. :roll: 
They like greenery to hide in and to be able to bury completely to hibernate yearly. Mine have taken a liking to Alpo dog foog too. :shock: 

Good luck with them. If you do it right they will out live your grandkids :lol: 
tom C.


----------



## Smack (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like Box Turtle nivrnb. One of those bit me on the bicep when I was little.


----------



## Geo (Oct 24, 2011)

Smack said:


> Looks like Box Turtle nivrnb. One of those bit me on the bicep when I was little.



what was your bicep doing that close to the ground? :shock:


----------



## nivrnb (Oct 25, 2011)

Tom C.,

These two turtles are some work, I can't imagine 27 of them. They must be fun. I've always like turtles never had one for a pet. These two just came into our yard. I don't know if it is a male or female. I know it is a box turtle; I am not sure what type it is.

I like the picture of you turtle, looks like it is well adapted to its environment. Mine keep trying to escape, I've named the big turtle Mr. T, haven't named the small one yet. That sure is one small turtle next to the key, its cool looking.

Yes, I have to get some plants, it looks like a desert without them. Want to put some grass in to. 

Smack,

Sorry to hear you got bitten by the turtle when you were a child. I know that must have hurt. When I was a kid, we had a dog in the neighborhood that was mean and barked alot. One day I walked by and teased him, but I got to close and it got between the gate and the fence and bit me in the stomach. Never teased that dog again.

nivrnb


----------



## turtlesteve (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep, definitely box turtles. I've kept a few over the years, have some tortoises now though. They're pretty easy to look after, and eat a wide variety of foods, etc. You can give them most any types of fruits & vegetables, I found mine always liked berries, especially strawberries, also dandilion flowers, and worms. 

Steve


----------



## kuma (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guy's , how are tricks ?
They're really cool , my mate over here keeps turtles too , I'm not sure which species though.
I like the home that you built for them , but boy you've got it easy!
I had a Water Dragon (rest his precious soul ,  ) , called Eddie (Lizard) , and as he obviously isn't native I had to spend a small fortune building his house inside.
I'm rather proud of it so I thought I might share some pictures! :mrgreen:










Oh , one more thing , I managed to post pictures again! , YAY!  
All the best guy's , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## nivrnb (Oct 27, 2011)

Chris,

That is a truly fantastic setup for Eddie, I am sure he really enjoyed it. Sorry to hear about your lose, I had a pet dog that die about two years ago. Really miss him.

nivrnb


----------



## kuma (Oct 27, 2011)

nivrnb said:


> Chris,
> 
> That is a truly fantastic setup for Eddie, I am sure he really enjoyed it. Sorry to hear about your lose, I had a pet dog that die about two years ago. Really miss him.
> 
> nivrnb



Hi , how are tricks ?
I hope all is well today!  
Thanks for your kind words , and I'm sorry to hear of your loss too , I'm a firm believer that animals are just like people , but trapped in different bodies , and it's always like losing a close friend or family member when they go.
Eddie wasn't too well when I bought him. He was from a rescue centre as the people who had him first kept him in a tiny tank , gave him the wrong light and didn't give him his supplements.
Because of this , he had some scales missing above his mouth where he had been knocking his face trying to turn around in a small tank , and he had *Rickets* (metabolic bone disease) , which caused him to have a bit of a kinked tail and stopped him from growing to his full size.
Unfortunatly , I believe that this is why he didn't live past 11 years , it's a damned shame ,  
I tried to treat him like a king though while he was with us , and I know that his days here were his best , we were close mates , :lol:




Thanks again , 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## joem (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a big turtle as a kid, it ate hamburger, chicken, and greens. It was very sweet and gentle.
Now I have 5 bearded dragons, 1 Uromastyx, 2 corn snakes, 1 cockatiel, green cheeck conure, ringneck dove, and a small dog. a very social betta fish that likes petting on it's head, and 2 rats. I also breed dubia roaches, super worms, and meal worms as lizard feeders. We also had a cat but the kids were allergic.


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 27, 2011)

joem said:


> I had a big turtle as a kid, it ate hamburger, chicken, and greens. It was very sweet and gentle.
> Now I have 5 bearded dragons, 1 Uromastyx, 2 corn snakes, 1 cockatiel, green cheeck conure, ringneck dove, and a small dog. a very social betta fish that likes petting on it's head, and 2 rats. I also breed dubia roaches, super worms, and meal worms as lizard feeders. We also had a cat but the kids were allergic.



I thought you loved GOLD the most. :lol: 
Tom C.


----------



## joem (Oct 27, 2011)

niteliteone said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > I had a big turtle as a kid, it ate hamburger, chicken, and greens. It was very sweet and gentle.
> ...



Hehe
I love profits, gold is just one way of getting them and pets don't steal your values


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 27, 2011)

joem said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> > joem said:
> ...



But they do steal your sole. :shock:


----------



## kuma (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks ?
I hope everybody's well!  



joem said:


> ,,, a very social betta fish that likes petting on it's head,


That's nuts! :lol: 

Niteliteone , that starfish type thingy in your picture is way cool!
Is it a type of starfish ? :?: 
All the best and kind regards all ,
Chris


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 28, 2011)

Niteliteone, don't you have nightmares of that THING wrapped on your face!!! :shock: 

I saw a video of an aquarium that was loosing their expensive coral. They started a watch & "LO AND BEHOLD", some giant worm like creature that had hitchhiked a ride as a baby in one of the coral specimen... 

Phil

P.S. Found some info, but not the video of "Barry".

http://www.bluereefaquarium.co.uk/news-from-newquay/barry-the-super-star.htm


----------



## qst42know (Oct 28, 2011)

Back when I kept reef tanks I had a small version of the same worm perhaps about 4 inches long. It used to poke it's head out and grab pieces of fish food from time to time. Interesting that it has venomous skin, glad I never tried to pick it up, but the fangs were enough to keep me away. :mrgreen:


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 28, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Niteliteone, don't you have nightmares of that THING wrapped on your face!!! :shock:



Actually Yes :shock: in the beginning.
I watched him climb out of a 5 gallon bucket while I was setting up his tank. Streched out on the lid of a 5 gallon bucket in the star position each of his arms reach about 4" beyond the lid or he's around 20" diameter. :shock:


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 28, 2011)

YIKES!!! :shock: I knew it! :lol:


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 28, 2011)

kuma said:


> Niteliteone , that starfish type thingy in your picture is way cool!
> Is it a type of starfish ? :?:
> All the best and kind regards all ,
> Chris


Hi Kuma,
Yes he is a type of starfish. but an evil type. :twisted: They hide in small caves and push up on their legs to the top of the cave and wait for fish to enter the cave. :twisted: Insert imagination now :shock: 
Hear is a link, also you can google green serpent brittle star for more info.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brittle_star
Tom C.


----------



## kuma (Oct 29, 2011)

niteliteone said:


> kuma said:
> 
> 
> > Niteliteone , that starfish type thingy in your picture is way cool!
> ...


Hi all , hows things today ?
I hope all is well!
They're mental!
I had a read and found a cool feeding video on youtube , they're fastinating creatures!
Unfortunately I couldn't find a video of one catching and devouring a live fish (  ) , but heres a link to a video of one eating a clam of sorts , I love how all the other creatures in the tank want in on the action , reminds me of Finding Nemo , "mine mine mine!" , lol's :lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj8ZYysrmxU
All the best all and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## nivrnb (Nov 27, 2011)

An update on the turtle habitat, after some good input added some foliage tutles seem to like it.


----------



## kuma (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi how are tricks today?



nivrnb said:


> An update on the turtle habitat, after some good input added some foliage tutles seem to like it.



Thats looking nice! 8) 
It reminds me of these miniture garden competitions that used to go on over here! :lol: 
All the best and kind regards


----------



## Smack (Nov 28, 2011)

nivrnb,
your cat looks scared stiff of the turtle.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 28, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

